# Recommend a Great Bike Shop for Bike Build in SF / Palo Alto Aread



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm looking to get my bike completely rebuilt with Nokon cables, so I'm looking for recommendations for a bike shop in San Francisco or Palo Alto.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

I like City + County. They're mechanics that worked at another shop then split off to start a road bike specific shop doing custom builds and top notch service. 

City and County Bicycle Co.

They just opened up a month or two ago. Really good eats around there too!



AlphaDogCycling said:


> I'm looking to get my bike completely rebuilt with Nokon cables, so I'm looking for recommendations for a bike shop in San Francisco or Palo Alto.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matthew


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

AndreSF,

Thanks


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

SF: Freewheel bike shop

Palo Alto: Velotech cycles


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

@deviousalex:Good suggestions as well. I've heard good things about Velotech, and I've always had good service at Freewheel. 



deviousalex said:


> SF: Freewheel bike shop
> 
> Palo Alto: Velotech cycles


----------

